# Tara the Wolf



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 22, 2016)

Well all, I just found out this week, that my wolf was diabetic. She has lost way to much weight in the last three months. But, she is now on the road to recovery.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2016)

Poor Tara. Just curious - was she overweight to begin with?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 22, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Tara. Just curious - was she overweight to begin with?


No, she was not. She just started losing weight. I thought it was maybe her diet but the vet said it just happens. Sometimes they never know the reason. All her labs and fecal were good. Just the glucose was over 500. We just started her on insulin today so hopefully she will regain the weight now. Poor thing lost about 40 pounds in three months time.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2016)

Awww, poor thing. Glad you found out what was going on and hopefully can get her back to normal real soon


----------

